
Fire at Stavanger Norway Airport Destroys Cars, Grounds Planes - edward
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-01-07/fire-at-norway-airport-destroys-hundreds-of-cars-grounds-planes
======
tomohawk
> police said they were notified at about 3:30 p.m. that an electric car was
> on fire in the parking garage

